# New World Disorder 7 soundtrack



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

anyone know the names of the songs, with the NWD 8 coming out soon i thought id watch the old ones. sadly i dont have them so i had to borrow my mates house and his large screen tv:thumbsup:

cheers


----------



## AllOver (Aug 4, 2006)

Don't thank me, someone else posted this a month or 2 ago. 

NWD7 Soundtrack


Intro: Rebel Meet Rebel - Nothin To Loose 
Hunting Scene: Shawn Lee's Ping Pong Orchestra - Theme From Andrex 
Cameron McCaul: Skid Row - Monkey Business 
Kyle Strait: Pat Benatar - Hell Is For Children 
John Cowan: Dilated Peoples - You Cant Hide You Cant Run 
Paul Basagoitia: Hed PE - Singles 
Cameron Zink: Jedi Mind Tricks Presents Army Of The Pharoahs - Gorillas 
Wade Simmons: Phontaine - The Golden Banjo 
Jeff Lenosky: The Sounds - Ego 
Cedric Gracia/Brian Lopes: Rob Zombie - The Scorpion Sleeps 
Darren Berrecloth: Swollen Members - Dark Clouds 
Turkey Intro: Richard I Thomas - Sulianahmli 3 
Aaron Chase: Scorpions - Rock You Like a Hurricane 
Richie Schley/ Kurt Sorge: Sweatshop Union - Something To Lose 
Kurt Voreis/ Carlin Dunne: Danko Jones - Baby Hates Me 
Wayne Goss: Wolfmother - Woman 
Lacondeguy Brothers: Marylin Manson - Disposable Teens 
Robbie Bourdon: Avenged Sevenfold - Bat Country 
Outro: Too Rude - Not Today


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

coool 
thanks man thats awsome!!!
cheers


----------

